

Show HN: Compelation – Make offers to get deals you want - dgudai
http://www.compelation.com/

======
dgudai
What if shopping was flipped around? What if you could pick the price you want
to pay for... anything? Restaurants you care about. Grocery stores, favorite
coffee shops and bakeries. That cool jeans brand you just discovered.
Airlines, hotels, yoga mats, shoes - whatever YOU want.

No more hunting through sale racks. No more 'limited time only' email
newsletters. No more waiting to see if flash sales have the things you want.
Simply collect the things you love, make offers, and have fun discovering...

Compelation is a mobile marketplace introducing a new business model:
consumers compel companies to "Sell Now", rather than the traditional model of
companies trying to compel consumers to "Buy Now".

------
zubairq
How much traction did you get? Also you need a website

~~~
dgudai
We're currently expanding the launch and are sharing with the HN community.

Our website is: www.compelation.com Also available in the App Store if you
search for "Compelation".

Would love your feedback. Thanks!

